# Question for California certified General Electrician



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first post here.
I've been doing electrical about 6 years now, commercial,residential and industrial, nothing above 480VAC.

I'm in California, trying to get a job with a bigger company, want a stable job, and I need to get certified by the state.

I need to get certified by the California Department of Industrial Relations, for the General Electrician. Does anyone know of any good study material for this test?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*California*



SparkYZ said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post here.
> I've been doing electrical about 6 years now, commercial,residential and industrial, nothing above 480VAC.
> 
> I'm in California, trying to get a job with a bigger company, want a stable job, and I need to get certified by the state.
> ...


No. But you will find some info by searching California Department for Industrial Relations.
Or; www.dir.ca.gov/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

All you need to know is how to USE the code. Test is simple. You need to get your paperwork in order though.


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> I need to get certified by the California Department of Industrial Relations, for the General Electrician. Does anyone know of any good study material for this test?


I know a couple of options for you. Do you live in the LA area?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

LAElectrician said:


> I know a couple of options for you. Do you live in the LA area?


 I live in acton, my fiancee lives in the san fernando valley, I'm always in the SFV. What options are you talking about? I grew up in the 818


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> I live in acton, my fiancee lives in the san fernando valley, I'm always in the SFV. What options are you talking about? I grew up in the 818


You can look on the internet for "at home training courses" but if you're really serious about for sure passing the test the first time, there's a "Certification Coach" in the SFV who teaches other electricians exactly what they need to know and to do in order to pass the CA journeyman certification test. He's gotton 8 or 10 of my guys through the process. He's really good at it, and his price is good, too.

His name is Richard and his Phone # is 818-470-6342.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Kim, about how long did it take for the "coaching", and would you mind sharing a ballpark price?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post here.
> I've been doing electrical about 6 years now, commercial,residential and industrial, nothing above 480VAC.
> 
> I'm in California, trying to get a job with a bigger company, want a stable job, and I need to get certified by the state.
> ...


 
If you've been doing electrical for six years and know how to use the code book. Don't waste your money paying for any courses the test is a _open book test. _It is a complete joke. 

However if you insist on studying a book or a practice exam Get *Ray holder's California Electricians practice exam and study guide.* Its a Journeyman Exam preperation for: General electricians and residential electricians.

I used this book when I prepared but I am almost sorry I paid 30 bucks for it. It was overkill. Again if you have some knowledge of how to use the code book you are ready.


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> Kim, about how long did it take for the "coaching", and would you mind sharing a ballpark price?


His course is 24 hours long. It's set up for 3 hrs each Sat. for 8 weeks. He raised his prices since I sent my guys there; I think he now charges $245.

Another option for you would be to take the advice of p_logix and buy a test exam training course over the internet. He says it only costs $30. All I can tell you is that my most of own guys had a hard time with the home study type courses, so I finally just sent them to Richard and they all passed the test.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

The California Electrician's certification is a complete joke. I could have passed that exam in my second year as an apprentice.

It is open book and you only need 70% to pass. If you need to take a course to pass this test, then you need to continue with more education than just that course.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

When I lived in California I passed with a 96% and I only studied for a couple weeks. Basically all you need to do is get some practice tests and practice taking tests. Don't time yourself on the first few exams, just try to get everything right, if you get an answer wrong, go back and study that topic or figure out why you got it wrong. When you start getting 80% to 90% on your exams start timing yourself. Push yourself to get faster at navigating the code book. Do that and you will pass.

If you have no experience with the code book then you should get a book on the NEC first and read it. Then do as I said before. Good luck.

BTW, don't get carried away and spend hundreds of dollars in preparation courses, just buy a book or two.


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> When I lived in California I passed with a 96% and I only studied for a couple weeks. Basically all you need to do is get some practice tests and practice taking tests. Don't time yourself on the first few exams, just try to get everything right, if you get an answer wrong, go back and study that topic or figure out why you got it wrong. When you start getting 80% to 90% on your exams start timing yourself. Push yourself to get faster at navigating the code book. Do that and you will pass.
> 
> If you have no experience with the code book then you should get a book on the NEC first and read it. Then do as I said before. Good luck.
> 
> BTW, don't get carried away and spend hundreds of dollars in preparation courses, just buy a book or two.


This is really good advice. What I found when I was getting all my guys through the certification process was that some guys could do what you described on their own, and some guys needed to prepare for the test in a more structured environment. It was about 50/50 with my guys.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Before I took my test, I found an online sample test. I believe it was either on Mike Holt's website or I got redirected. I think it was a 50 question test online. I answered without using my code book and was going for only speed. 50 questions, 5 minutes, scored in the high 60's. 2nd time I took it, with a code book, 50 questions, less than an hour, high 90's. I knew I was in great shape.

Actual test took about an hour an a half. 

The only money you need to spend is to buy a code book. That's it. All the prep classes do is to teach you how to use your book. Just remember how to use your table of contents and index, and you will be fine.


----------

